# Angelfish and Neon Tetras



## logan84

So, silly question possibly... but how well do angels and neons get along? 

I've heard people say that the angels, when large, will prey on the neons. Then some people say with a planted tank the neons will be fine... but I don't want the neons to be stalked when ever in open water, you know? 

In the past I've kept angels, hatchets and cory cats together in perfect harmony and loved the angels and found them to be extremely peaceful for cichlids. But a cichlid is a cichlid is a cichlid which means if it fits they're eating it. 

What's your experience, if any, keeping these two guys together?


----------



## PapaM

I have a 29G tank with 2 Angels and 7 Neons in it (with other fish), and I have yet to see either one mess with the other. The Neons do have a lot of hiding places though.


----------



## NeonShark666

Neons generally like a lower temperature than Angels: <75 vs >78. The Neons colors will not be bright at high temperatures and their life span will be shorter. For their size, Angels have very small mouths and the only fish they can easily eat are young fry. Give your Neons plenty of cover with lots of plants and they should do fine.


----------



## jrman83

PapaM said:


> I have a 29G tank with 2 Angels and 7 Neons in it (with other fish), and I have yet to see either one mess with the other. The Neons do have a lot of hiding places though.


You likely have an overstocked tank.


----------



## jrman83

I have Angels and Neons/Cardinals in a tank together. The tank stays at 80F. Not sure if the colors can be any brighter than they are. I have looked at probably hundreds of pictures of tanks. Many, many of them have Neons/Cardinals and Angels together.

I have heard the same thing with regard to Angels eating small Tetras. They have a somewhat small mouth, but I have also heard that their bottom jaw is sort of double-jointed and can open pretty wide. I have heard it is an inevitable thing that will happen as the Angel becomes fully grown. I have some pretty fat Neons....I guess we'll see.


----------



## PapaM

jrman83 said:


> You* likely* have an overstocked tank.



Insert "do"


----------



## williemcd

That tank is not overstocked given the data presented. If the angels are like 8 inches.. maybe.. but I'll not state any position until all data is in. Tet's and angels get along VERY well.. In fact Angels like "dither" fish in their environment. 
A friend of mine is a very successful breeder of angels and has 4 clutches going in a community 90G tank with over 2 dozen angels in it! Bill in Va.


----------

